# What do you do when......



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

You see a beauty of a dog, and her story yanks your heart strings? You adopt her, that's what  So I did just that. I will now be the proud Mommy to Kacey, a Redbone Coonhound  Can't wait to get her home, show her what she's been missing for the past 2 years, and to hear that beautiful hound bark. If she'll bark  they used an e collar for her barking 

Here's a few pics that were passed on to me


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

awe, congrats!! Kacey will be so thankful for you. I love these stories...  Can't wait to hear more stories about her


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

congrats on your new addition!!!! she looks like she needs a caring mama to help her know what love is


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

WoooHooo!
Love those floppy ears~
Congrats on your new addition!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Can't wait to hear when she is finally, HOME!!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Aw, bless her. She can learn to be a dog now, just like Leah learned.


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

well you know what i think of her.. i can't wait for you to get her.. like i said in private pms she needs a good momma and someone who will care and love her for the rest of her life


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Awww. She's cute. I didn't realize they looked so similar to Ridgebacks! Congrats!


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

She looks so sweet. She will be so happy to have a great Mommy. Enjoy her.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Can't wait to hear when she is finally, HOME!!!


Aww  you and me both, lol 

Gonna be a long 2 weeks!


Thanks everyone 
I'll do a story with before and after pics when she gets home.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Awww. She's cute. I didn't realize they looked so similar to Ridgebacks! Congrats!


WOW!!! I didn't either, lol. I had to go look a pic up of a RB, and wow they sure do look quite similar.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

What a cutie... congrats to you both on finding eachother!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

You have a wonderful heart which means that Kacey will have a wonderful home


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations to you. She is a pretty girl. She will have a wonderful life with you.


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so happy you're giving Kacey a wonderful home! She deserves it and it's a wonderful thing you're doing for her I can't wait to hear more about your lives together!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

You are wonderful! You will love her. She is very lucky, thank you.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Aww  you and me both, lol
> 
> Gonna be a long 2 weeks!
> 
> ...


I'll bet it is going to be a long 2 weeks. I heard a lot about this adoption! Give her a big hug for me when you get her.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I'll bet it is going to be a long 2 weeks. I heard a lot about this adoption! Give her a big hug for me when you get her.


You got that right, lol  big big huggies!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

congrats, she's a beauty!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Ahh..... I LOVE coonhound barks! I hope they didn't ruin it. Such a shame her former owner didn't appreciate it. Growing up we had a black and tan coonhound. Such a wonderful dog... I'll never forget hearing him out chasing away the thunder after a storm. Baaaaaaaaarrr-ooooooooooooooooooooooo! 

How exciting... she's looks like a sweetheart!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sin,
Is this the girl that you were needing boarding for? She is beautiful and looks like a real sweetie. I hope she gets her bark back and not afraid to use it. I hope the two weeks goes fast.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Sin,
> Is this the girl that you were needing boarding for? She is beautiful and looks like a real sweetie. I hope she gets her bark back and not afraid to use it. I hope the two weeks goes fast.


Yes Carol  this is her 

I sure hope so, and I think Jax will help her  he play barks a lot, so hopefully she know it's ok to bark once again!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm hoping FM wants to take a ride that day, Cin. Can you *PM me with the date.* I have the time and then will need a confirmation when she gets on the transport.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I'm hoping FM wants to take a ride that day, Cin. Can you *PM me with the date.* I have the time and then will need a confirmation when she gets on the transport.


You got, Pm'd


----------

